

Will Generation Y Be In Deep Trouble? - Globalization - sthomps
http://blog.sokanu.com/will-generation-y-be-in-deep-trouble-globaliz

======
iamdave
I'm going to state something incredibly radical, and possibly (to some) fool
hearty: Last week I announced to myself that I would no longer take a part in
the political process until 60% of the baby boomer population in the US was
out of office, succeeded by a member of a younger generation.

With some notable exceptions, the Baby Boomer generation is painfully slow to
adopt the globalization of information technology in such a capacity that
younger generations have; sometimes to the point of willful ignorance. Their
timid nature results in often refusing to be a part of these new trends, and
often stopping their adoption on wide levels for no reason other than not
understanding how they work.

That said, those who have been empowered by such technologies need to be
exponentially more vocal in driving down the capital and overhead of our
expensive lifestyle by making use of these cost effective technologies and
they must do so by(A) leveraging the benefits of a globalized workforce that
doesn't place such a heavy dependence on third-party workers (in much the same
way the US has depended on foreign energy to the point of hyper-polarization
and excessive political baggage) and (B) strategically implementing
infrastructures that would allow for a symbiotic relationship that develops
social capital in these areas with cost effective solutions; thereby
empowering these smaller nations, while inspiring and creating incentive for
keeping the machine back at home well oiled.

~~~
hga
Wouldn't it make more sense for you to at minimum mechanically vote in every
election you can where a Baby Boomer is running against a young
whippersnapper? Maybe even give some money to the latter if it looks like he
can win?

Note also that _culturally_ the classic Baby Boomers (e.g. the Clintons and G.
W. Bush) are different from those who were born at the end of the demographic
Baby Boom, who are labeled as being part of Generation Jones
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation_Jones>; e.g. Obama and myself :-). I
think we might be a bit more accommodating of new technology and all that it
brings.

~~~
iamdave
It would, actually.

------
tjmaxal
It it just me or is this just a secret ad for Sokanu?

~~~
sthomps
Nope, not a secret ad. While Sokanu can help people by helping them find their
passion, it has nothing to do directly with the issue of globalization and
it's economic effects.

